# Aldi dog food?



## Doggiedelight

Hi,

I saw this Hypoallergenic dog food in Aldi today. I cant find anything about it online so not sure if the hypoallergenic one is new. Ive never fed EARLS food before as I stay away from cheap dog foods however as this is Hypoallergic I am wondering how it compares to other lower end hypoallergenic dog foods, perhaps like Wainwrights?

Could someone who knows about ingredients perhaps have a look for me? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Sarah1983

It's not a great food but I've certainly seen worse. Do you know how much it is? We're struggling financially at the moment and poor Spen's stuck on Morrisons working dog food, this looks a bit better than that at least.


----------



## lullabydream

If your dog struggles with allergies other than grains...poultry fat would worry me because it is generic term.

Reminds me of James wellbeloved....

Wouldn't have any qualms feeding it personally.


----------



## Lilylass

Sarah1983 said:


> It's not a great food but I've certainly seen worse. Do you know how much it is? We're struggling financially at the moment and poor Spen's stuck on Morrisons working dog food, ooks a bit better than that at least.


Sorry things are tough just now - would Skinners be any good? The Duck & Rice is a decent food & under £22 for 15kg if you buy on subscribe & save at Amazon (and would be free delivery as it's over £20)



Doggiedelight said:


> View attachment 271140
> View attachment 271141
> Hi,
> 
> I saw this Hypoallergenic dog food in Aldi today. I cant find anything about it online so not sure if the hypoallergenic one is new. Ive never fed EARLS food before as I stay away from cheap dog foods however as this is Hypoallergic I am wondering how it compares to other lower end hypoallergenic dog foods, perhaps like Wainwrights?
> 
> Could someone who knows about ingredients perhaps have a look for me? Thanks in advance xx


Funnily enough when I saw the first bit of the bag, I thought 'oh that looks like Wainwrights'

Looks OK & I'd certainly wouldn't have an issue using it - depending on cost / the size of bags you can get it in?


----------



## Doggiedelight

Its £2.99 for 2kg.

I bought a couple of bags and will try.


----------



## Sarah1983

Lilylass said:


> Sorry things are tough just now - would Skinners be any good? The Duck & Rice is a decent food & under £22 for 15kg if you buy on subscribe & save at Amazon (and would be free delivery as it's over £20)


Awful as it sounds, £20 is too much right now  Things really are that tight. Gonna be a rough couple of months but hopefully (fingers crossed!) things are going to get easier. Hubby's been offered permanent work at last (he's been doing agency work) so we might be able to get on our feet. Until then we're all eating less than ideal foods sadly.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Sarah1983 said:


> Awful as it sounds, £20 is too much right now  Things really are that tight. Gonna be a rough couple of months but hopefully (fingers crossed!) things are going to get easier. Hubby's been offered permanent work at last (he's been doing agency work) so we might be able to get on our feet. Until then we're all eating less than ideal foods sadly.


Hi, i hope this aldi hypoallergenic food helps. £2.99 for 2kg is not bad.  Ive been there with money worries and its not great. But dont worry, it wont hurt your pooch to be on cheaper food for a while. Love it more important.


----------



## Sarah1983

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi, i hope this aldi hypoallergenic food helps. £2.99 for 2kg is not bad.  Ive been there with money worries and its not great. But dont worry, it wont hurt your pooch to be on cheaper food for a while. Love it more important.


No, I feel bad that he's being fed crap but at least he's being fed. And a couple of months of cheap food isn't the end of the world I suppose.


----------



## mollypip

That's far from the worst food by a long shot, it's not bad at all for the price. I certainly wouldn't feel guilty about feeding it to your dog OP.
22% turkey meal is good, turkey meal is dried turkey. The rice, barley, is better than cereals with gluten. I'm not mad about beet pulp, but the sugar is gone anyway. Some say it's actually a good source of fibre, I'm not convinced about that, but I wouldn't worry about it.
The only mysterious thing is the poultry gravy, whatever that contains.
There's even a bit of gloucosamine and seaweed in there.!


----------



## Lilylass

Sarah1983 said:


> No, I feel bad that he's being fed crap but at least he's being fed. And a couple of months of cheap food isn't the end of the world I suppose.





Sarah1983 said:


> Awful as it sounds, £20 is too much right now  Things really are that tight. Gonna be a rough couple of months but hopefully (fingers crossed!) things are going to get easier. Hubby's been offered permanent work at last (he's been doing agency work) so we might be able to get on our feet. Until then we're all eating less than ideal foods sadly.


Dammmmm I miss the 'thanks' button - couldn't bring myself to 'like' but didn't want to maybe appear to ignore your posts - you've hit it on the head. He's been fed and he's with the people he knows & loves - that's the most important thing. A couple of months on a lower quality food won't do him any long term damage. Look after yourseleves - great news re hubby's job & that should let you get yourselves sorted x


----------



## Lilylass

Doggiedelight said:


> Its £2.99 for 2kg.
> 
> I bought a couple of bags and will try.


Would be interested to know how you get on

Were there any other flavours?

Were there bigger bags?


----------



## Doggiedelight

Lilylass said:


> Would be interested to know how you get on
> 
> Were there any other flavours?
> 
> Were there bigger bags?


No love. Weve only just started shopping at Aldi. We normally shop at Asda or Morrisons and I was getting fed up of fruit and veg going of quick. A few colleague recommend aldi and I must admit the f&v lasts longer AND their meat is cheaper and actually very nice! I would never buy dog food from Aldi but saw it was Hypoallergenic and wondered if it was any different from Wainwrights or other cheaper hypoallergenic foods.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Sarah1983 said:


> No, I feel bad that he's being fed crap but at least he's being fed. And a couple of months of cheap food isn't the end of the world I suppose.


Sarah dont worry. Some people put too much emphasis and make us feel guilty for not feeding top range foods but as long as whatever food we feed agrees with our dogs and our dogs are happy and healthy then thats all that counts


----------



## TabulaRasa

My dog loves this and I think it's a great food for the price. £6.99 for 5kg is a bit of a bargain, when the Burns food I sometimes give her is £8 for just 2kg!! Burns makes the weight fall off her and she's only small and fine to start with, with the Aldi's one she's keeping a steady weight.


----------



## Doggiedelight

TabulaRasa said:


> My dog loves this and I think it's a great food for the price. £6.99 for 5kg is a bit of a bargain, when the Burns food I sometimes give her is £8 for just 2kg!! Burns makes the weight fall off her and she's only small and fine to start with, with the Aldi's one she's keeping a steady weight.


I didnt see a 5kg in the hypoallergenic one. Only the basic Earls range.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Ive just messaged Aldi on facebook and they say they only sell the hypoallergenic one in 2kg bags.


----------



## TabulaRasa

Doggiedelight said:


> I didnt see a 5kg in the hypoallergenic one. Only the basic Earls range.


That's really strange, in my Aldi's they only sell it in 5kg bags. It's got 'I'm new' stickers promoting it, I shop at Aldi's every week and it's only been out for the last month or so. I wasn't even aware it came in smaller bags, the basic Earls chicken/beef ones are small bags, and the Earls 'meaty lumps' one, but the hyperallegernic one is in the larger bags.


----------



## Anneboxermad

We sometimes have to do what we have to do, your fur baby is happy loved and with his family feeding a food you would not normally won't hurt. Good news on job front,


----------



## TabulaRasa

Doggiedelight said:


> Ive just messaged Aldi on facebook and they say they only sell the hypoallergenic one in 2kg bags.


Have they definitely got the right one? Because they do sell a 5kg bag for £6.99 -I know as I've had two of them! The bags are exactly the same as the one in your photo, only it says 5kg instead of 2kg in the bottom right corner. It'll be going there within the next couple of days, I need another bag anyway so I'll take a picture of it. Only other thing I can think of is they've changed it to a smaller bag instead.


----------



## Doggiedelight

TabulaRasa said:


> That's really strange, in my Aldi's they only sell it in 5kg bags. It's got 'I'm new' stickers promoting it, I shop at Aldi's every week and it's only been out for the last month or so. I wasn't even aware it came in smaller bags, the basic Earls chicken/beef ones are small bags, and the Earls 'meaty lumps' one, but the hyperallegernic one is in the larger bags.


I sent a photo hun. Probably they arent sure what every shop stocks. Good news if it is in bigger bags if it helps people out if its not a bad food!


----------



## JenKyzer

Sarah1983 said:


> No, I feel bad that he's being fed crap but at least he's being fed. And a couple of months of cheap food isn't the end of the world I suppose.


Food is food  
When/if we run out towards the end of the pay cycle mine get wagg £2 2kg bag, mixed with Chappie tin 60p each & the morrisons mixer £1.77 4kg .. It's only for a few days or so til we order the £35 bag of country kibble & wait for it to arrive but it ties us over :Smug I'm always waiting for the judgmental comment on the dog food aisle  their poops go massive  but they bloody love the crap stuff :Hilarious 
If harringtons is on offer in morrisons we also get that as a cheaper tie over.


----------



## Sarah1983

Oh god, Spen on Wagg! He was bouncing off the walls on it lol, I have never known a food make that big a difference. 

I've not really noticed a difference in Spen on the morrisons own one except the poops but he'll be going back on Country Kibble as soon as we've got the money for it. He gets a ton of scraps and if we've got a spare quid or two at the end of the week I get him some raw bones. I just feel bad coz I know it's not a good food he's on. But better than him starving or being rehomed.


----------



## lullabydream

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh god, Spen on Wagg! He was bouncing off the walls on it lol, I have never known a food make that big a difference.
> 
> I've not really noticed a difference in Spen on the morrisons own one except the poops but he'll be going back on Country Kibble as soon as we've got the money for it. He gets a ton of scraps and if we've got a spare quid or two at the end of the week I get him some raw bones. I just feel bad coz I know it's not a good food he's on. But better than him starving or being rehomed.


Have only known my dogs to have big poos on barking heads fish n delish....grain free limited ingredients so its not always the cheaper foods that cause that!

Currently trialing barking heads as an alternative to MWH, so back to the drawing board for me on that!


----------



## lullabydream

Don't forget all dog foods meet standards....

Its what peoples perception that is a good food ie grain free, high meat content that is highlighted on sites such allanoutdogfood, that skew peoples views and worry people what they feed may be not be good for the food 'elitists'


----------



## Nettles

Sarah1983 said:


> But better than him starving or being rehomed.


This sentence says it all really. I will guarantee Spen would agree with it too.


----------



## Picklelily

It doesn't look bad, ironically I looked yesterday to see if there was anything I could use as training treats this wasn't in my Aldi.

I agree with everyone else we all do the best we can, there's no need to feel guilty.


----------



## Buzzard

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh god, Spen on Wagg! He was bouncing off the walls on it lol, I have never known a food make that big a difference.
> 
> I've not really noticed a difference in Spen on the morrisons own one except the poops but he'll be going back on Country Kibble as soon as we've got the money for it. He gets a ton of scraps and if we've got a spare quid or two at the end of the week I get him some raw bones. I just feel bad coz I know it's not a good food he's on. But better than him starving or being rehomed.


Sorry to hear you have hit hard times. Don't beat yourself up about what you can afford to feed. He is loved and fed that is all that matters. I feed Red Autarky. I get it from Amazon for £18.19 for 15kg. Red has about 350g a day as 400g (recommended amount on packaging) was too much he started to out weight on.. Works out about £12.72 for 30 days. Don't know if that is any good? Red is 33kg lab so gives you an idea what I am paying. I can't afford top end food, but he looks healthy, healthy poo's, shiny coat and not scavenging for food so seems to suit him.


----------



## 2Hounds

It looks ok to me & better ingredients than some more expensive foods i've seen, i feed autarky salmon at £22 per 15kg so similar price per kg, I've 4 dogs so 2kg would only last me 1.5 days, but i know sometimes its easier to afford smaller bags.

Shouldn't feel guilty if not able to feed your ideal food for a while if it means that everyone is getting fed & you can keep your dog surely that's all that matters. cheap complete will still meet nutritional needs & some dogs eat them for a lifetime


----------



## TabulaRasa

Doggiedelight said:


> I sent a photo hun. Probably they arent sure what every shop stocks. Good news if it is in bigger bags if it helps people out if its not a bad food!


That really is odd then that their saying they only do it in 2kg bags. Even if they stock different things in different stores (but I believe all their stores are exactly the same layout, products, offers no matter where they are), they ought to be aware of heir own stock! Anyway I end ed up going there today and got this:










So it's definitely not my imagination that the bag is bigger!!


----------



## Lilylass

TabulaRasa said:


> That really is odd then that their saying they only do it in 2kg bags. Even if they stock different things in different stores (but I believe all their stores are exactly the same layout, products, offers no matter where they are), they ought to be aware of heir own stock! Anyway I end ed up going there today and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's definitely not my imagination that the bag is bigger!!


Great - how much was the bigger bag?


----------



## ClaireLouise

My dogs eat this product. Both are fussy eaters and my boy gets upset tummy easy. Its a winner here


----------



## foxiesummer

Whether the dogs like it would be my premise.


----------



## TabulaRasa

Lilylass said:


> Great - how much was the bigger bag?


It's £6.99, or at least it is in my Aldi's, which is good value in my view as it's usually the 2kg bags that are in that price range.


----------



## kare

JenSteWillow said:


> Food is food
> When/if we run out towards the end of the pay cycle mine get wagg £2 2kg bag, mixed with Chappie tin 60p each & the morrisons mixer £1.77 4kg .. It's only for a few days or so til we order the £35 bag of country kibble & wait for it to arrive but it ties us over :Smug I'm always waiting for the judgmental comment on the dog food aisle  their poops go massive  but they bloody love the crap stuff :Hilarious
> If harringtons is on offer in morrisons we also get that as a cheaper tie over.


There have been some bad times for us too, one night when I was raw feeding and had no cash left where my two shared a tin of sardines bulked out with Baked beans!


----------



## kare

lullabydream said:


> Have only known my dogs to have big poos on barking heads fish n delish....grain free limited ingredients so its not always the cheaper foods that cause that!
> 
> Currently trialing barking heads as an alternative to MWH, so back to the drawing board for me on that!


Big poops can come from over feeding, or rather feeding more weight of food

What I mean is, say my dog needs 270g of Akela but only 240g of Millies Wolfheart then one is not a worse food than the other, but my dog needed to split up the 270g into more meals, as she could not digest the nutrients as well from that bulk of food (15g more per meal) as before

I found on two meals she was pooping more, but the same food in the same amount per day split between three meals and her poop was reduced

If you need to feed more Barking heads per meal, then it may be she cannot deal with it and more is coming out as poop


----------



## cheebifred

it's certainly not the worst dog food you can buy. I've seen it in my local Aldi (wakefield one), they only had the 2kg bags when I looked (only went in on Friday) though if I remember rightly it figured out as being a little more expensive than what I had fed at the time (managed to get a big sack of harringtons for £13 from ASDA at the time and had just finnished the bag). it's a decent food but make sure you watch the feeding guide as my collie x went a lot more and it was considerably softer than previously and he was also pretty gassy...

also for those of you who may like to know - the Earls normal biscuits are just wagg working brand re-packaged... a family member of mine knows someone who works in a packing plant and you'd be suprised by how many different brands package up the exact same food ( also did you know wagg is the parent company for harringtons? I didn't know this ntil a couple of weeks ago when I was looking into the foods for a friend...)


----------



## Doggiedelight

Earls Langhams hypoallergenic is Made by Wagg yes. They will also be bringing out a Harringtons hypoallergenic later in the year too.
On Harringtons my dogs have massive soft poos.
I started them on earls langhams hypoallergenic a couple of days ago so will see how they go.


----------



## Doggiedelight

I emailed WAGG FOODS and asked them out of all the food they do if this Earls Langhams was the only HYPOALLERGENIC one they make and also if they could confirm the sizes available as aldi werent sure. This is the reply I got from Helen Fothergill at WaggFoods. (I had to copy and paste it in half)


----------



## Sarah1983

cheebifred said:


> also for those of you who may like to know - the Earls normal biscuits are just wagg working brand re-packaged... a family member of mine knows someone who works in a packing plant and you'd be suprised by how many different brands package up the exact same food ( also did you know wagg is the parent company for harringtons? I didn't know this ntil a couple of weeks ago when I was looking into the foods for a friend...)


Well we'll be sure to avoid the Earls then since Wagg sends Spencer loopy! He doesn't do well on Harringtons either oddly enough.


----------



## lullabydream

kare said:


> Big poops can come from over feeding, or rather feeding more weight of food
> 
> What I mean is, say my dog needs 270g of Akela but only 240g of Millies Wolfheart then one is not a worse food than the other, but my dog needed to split up the 270g into more meals, as she could not digest the nutrients as well from that bulk of food (15g more per meal) as before
> 
> I found on two meals she was pooping more, but the same food in the same amount per day split between three meals and her poop was reduced
> 
> If you need to feed more Barking heads per meal, then it may be she cannot deal with it and more is coming out as poop


Usually overfeeding food causes loose poo not larger...

I always feed less than recommended and weigh food and my dogs maintain weight. I own toy breeds it would be silly to feed by eye in my opinion. Its all my dogs, and they do not poo more but larger sized poo...which some people have pointed out with lukullus, a good food, and chappie to name a few result in the same...

As many find overfeeding results looser, less solid poo, and not well formed just bigger than usual.


----------



## Lilylass

TabulaRasa said:


> It's £6.99, or at least it is in my Aldi's, which is good value in my view as it's usually the 2kg bags that are in that price range.


That's good 

Was interested to give it a bash to see if it would mix with Maisie's fish & rice kibble (not the easiest to get & for a bit of variety)

Been to 2 Aldi stores today & neither had it ...... turns out it may only be available in England  so will have to do some more digging

If anyone has managed to get it at a Scottish store, please could you let me know


----------



## Doggiedelight

I just thought I would come back to this thread and give a review after all 4 of my dogs have been on it for a few days off 2 months.

First of all. Its made by The umbrella company WAGG. Other foods from the WAGG company dont suit all my dogs such as Wagg original and Harringtons, So I was apprehensive about trying this. However its WAGGS only range (at the moment until they soon bring out Harringtons Hypoallergenic) that is hypoallergenic and looks on a par ingredient wise with what I was previously feeding but a cheaper price. 
I was previously feeding Penny Wainwrights Grain free and the others Skinners duck. HOWEVER I could never really get Penny settled on one particular brand due to anal gland problems and always ended up swapping and changing the older ones due to price of bulk offers and what didnt suit them. 

Getting different foods was a pain for the pocket and an inconvenience! 

Since being on this Aldi's Hypoallergenic food all 4 dogs have had decent poo's (not big, not tiny, not lots, not hard and not soft and not off colour). Theyve also not had any upset stomachs (dont know if its fluke but pennys anal glands havent needed emptying for a few weeks-touch wood!) Not been behaving like kids on smarties and coke either! (Molly can get like this on the wrong food). 

Im very happy with this product. I wish they did the bigger bags in my area, im having to buy a few small bags at a time. I cant see any reason why I will be changing from this food any time soon. Nice to have them all on the same food as its easier. Hope it continues to agree with them. 

Hope thats been helpful.


----------



## Lilylass

Doggiedelight said:


> I just thought I would come back to this thread and give a review after all 4 of my dogs have been on it for a few days off 2 months.
> 
> First of all. Its made by The umbrella company WAGG. Other foods from the WAGG company dont suit all my dogs such as Wagg original and Harringtons, So I was apprehensive about trying this. However its WAGGS only range (at the moment until they soon bring out Harringtons Hypoallergenic) that is hypoallergenic and looks on a par ingredient wise with what I was previously feeding but a cheaper price.
> I was previously feeding Penny Wainwrights Grain free and the others Skinners duck. HOWEVER I could never really get Penny settled on one particular brand due to anal gland problems and always ended up swapping and changing the older ones due to price of bulk offers and what didnt suit them.
> 
> Getting different foods was a pain for the pocket and an inconvenience!
> 
> Since being on this Aldi's Hypoallergenic food all 4 dogs have had decent poo's (not big, not tiny, not lots, not hard and not soft and not off colour). Theyve also not had any upset stomachs (dont know if its fluke but pennys anal glands havent needed emptying for a few weeks-touch wood!) Not been behaving like kids on smarties and coke either! (Molly can get like this on the wrong food).
> 
> Im very happy with this product. I wish they did the bigger bags in my area, im having to buy a few small bags at a time. I cant see any reason why I will be changing from this food any time soon. Nice to have them all on the same food as its easier. Hope it continues to agree with them.
> 
> Hope thats been helpful.


Very helpful & glad it's working for you

Makes me even more annoyed though - this product isn't available in Scotland (or north England stores which are supplied from Scotland)

Why?????


----------



## Anneboxermad

Ziggys on James well beloved wonder if this would be any good food him


----------



## oveione

I have just switched sassy over to this food as we are currently on a tight budget and so far so good poos are normal she is nice and calm and seems content on this so will be sticking with this and a bonus is that its wheat free !


----------



## Team_Trouble

Doggiedelight said:


> I just thought I would come back to this thread and give a review after all 4 of my dogs have been on it for a few days off 2 months.
> 
> First of all. Its made by The umbrella company WAGG. Other foods from the WAGG company dont suit all my dogs such as Wagg original and Harringtons, So I was apprehensive about trying this. However its WAGGS only range (at the moment until they soon bring out Harringtons Hypoallergenic) that is hypoallergenic and looks on a par ingredient wise with what I was previously feeding but a cheaper price.
> I was previously feeding Penny Wainwrights Grain free and the others Skinners duck. HOWEVER I could never really get Penny settled on one particular brand due to anal gland problems and always ended up swapping and changing the older ones due to price of bulk offers and what didnt suit them.
> 
> Getting different foods was a pain for the pocket and an inconvenience!
> 
> Since being on this Aldi's Hypoallergenic food all 4 dogs have had decent poo's (not big, not tiny, not lots, not hard and not soft and not off colour). Theyve also not had any upset stomachs (dont know if its fluke but pennys anal glands havent needed emptying for a few weeks-touch wood!) Not been behaving like kids on smarties and coke either! (Molly can get like this on the wrong food).
> 
> Im very happy with this product. I wish they did the bigger bags in my area, im having to buy a few small bags at a time. I cant see any reason why I will be changing from this food any time soon. Nice to have them all on the same food as its easier. Hope it continues to agree with them.
> 
> Hope thats been helpful.


Sorry to hijack the thread I have been wondering for a while - what breed is your lovely Penny?


----------



## Blitz

Do not like to sound dim but why is it hypo allergenic when it contains barley - pretty sure Toffee cannot tolerate it though she seems ok with maize. The bag looks really like a Wainwrights bag, maybe Wagg produce that too.


----------



## SixStar

Blitz said:


> Do not like to sound dim but why is it hypo allergenic when it contains barley - pretty sure Toffee cannot tolerate it though she seems ok with maize. The bag looks really like a Wainwrights bag, maybe Wagg produce that too.


Generic 'hypoallergenic' foods exclude the ingredients dogs are _most commonly _likely to have a reaction too.

Of course these generically available hypoallergenic foods are not _truly_ hypoallergenic as a dog can be intolerant to any ingredient - including any or all of those contained within a mainstream hypoallergenic food.

The only hypoallergenic diets, in the true sense of the word, are those with hydrolysed ingredients such as Hills z/d etc.

When looking for a good diet for a pet dog with no intolerances however, I would say those labelled as 'hypoallergenic' are generally a good starting point as they will have clear named ingredients, and will not contain wheat.


----------



## Catharinem

Sarah1983 said:


> No, I feel bad that he's being fed crap but at least he's being fed. And a couple of months of cheap food isn't the end of the world I suppose.


Shop at about 7/7:30, supermarkets often mark down their fresh fruit, vegetables, meat, dairy and breads then.

Keeps the food shopping down, and if you can get meat or fish cheap he can have those too.


----------



## Marry Ann

It is your duty as the owner to choose the dog food that fits your dog's particular needs. Dog owners who are concerned about their pet's health should first begin investigating their Fido's diet and giving the dog with high quality, nutritious, pure dog food. Aldi dog food is good for your dog.


----------



## Rafa

Marry Ann said:


> It is your duty as the owner to choose the dog food that fits your dog's particular needs. Dog owners who are concerned about their pet's health should first begin investigating their Fido's diet and giving the dog with high quality, nutritious, pure dog food. Aldi dog food is good for your dog.


This is an old thread but thank you for taking time out of your day to come here and educate us all about what our duty as a dog owner is.

Your statement that Aldi dog food is good for our dogs is incorrect. I'm sure it's good for some dogs, certainly not all.


----------



## Marry Ann

Yes, it is not good for all dogs. But it's good for some dogs


----------



## MiffyMoo

Marry Ann said:


> Yes, it is not good for all dogs. But it's good for some dogs


You absolutely cannot make such a sweeping statement. Some dogs thrive on certain foods whilst others don't. There is no one size fits all, which you would know if you had as much knowledge of dog food as you purport to know


----------



## Catharinem

According to profile is a "consultant" at Petcare Sunday.

latex gloves and lab coat she's wearing whilst holding puppy implies a pet professional.










But it's a stock image, also used for "landmark financial services" and "Mary ( not Marry!) Ann's blog in catena cycling.com., which has no items added, no routes or photos, but a link to her own Petcare Sunday page. Seems like just joining forums to promote her own business.


----------



## WillC2

Hello! What dof chew can you recommend?


----------



## SusieRainbow

WillC2 said:


> Hello! What dof chew can you recommend?


This is an old thread, you would be better to start a new thread or look through old threads regarding chews, there are many.


----------

